# fbg



## fbg (Aug 16, 2015)

Hoping to contact expats who have moved to Vila Nova de Milfontes, Portugal. Would love to hear how life is there. Is there a community of ex pats? How easy is it to live there all year round? Is there much going on in the winter? Is there any cultural life? Any yoga? Many thanks in advance for any comments.


----------

